
This Tiny Cube of Cold Brew Is the Only Caffeine You’ll Ever Need - geoffwoo
http://mic.com/articles/126382/nootrobox-go-cubes-cold-brew-caffeine-gummy-nootropics-taste-test-and-how-it-works
======
colept
Interesting concept but I cannot stand Mic.com's concept of infinite
scrolling. If I want to be bombarded with content that is of seemingly loose
relevance, I'll peruse my spam folder.

I'm sure it captures some interest, but I would imagine it's difficult to
convert that interest into a repeat visitor since there is no abstract to the
content. Does this practice work? Where's the satisfaction of getting to the
bottom of the page - it's like this site was designed for people with ADHD.

------
craftkiller
I just keep a bottle of caffeine pills at my desk. They cost pennies per pill,
don't yellow your teeth, and take almost no effort to consume.

------
Chefkoochooloo
There is just something about that morning cup of coffee though!

